# Where do I Find 90-92 B Pillar Stripes for my 4 door Jetta



## dary (Jul 18, 2008)

As the title says where do I Find 90-92 B Pillar Stripes for my 4 door Jetta. I find the 85-89 ones (black textured) but nothing for the 90-92 4 door models (Square textured pattern). Can any one know the part numbers of the stripes?


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Have you thought about just using a satin black vinyl wrap? It's not exactly OEM, but works very well for just a few dollars.


----------

